

Best college majors for a career - mseebach
http://graphicsweb.wsj.com/documents/NILF1111/

======
mseebach
Interesting fact related to the recent discussion of Google salaries[1]: The
fourth earnings quartile for CS/Math majors begin at $151,000

1: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3202661>

------
xbryanx
Very sad to see Mathematics and Computer Engineering near the top in median
income, while Mathematics and Teacher Education sits near the bottom.

